# Can't Download TeamViewer



## nickname1999 (Oct 8, 2019)

I have a windows 10 Lenovo. I tried to download the free version of Teamviewer 14 for personal use, and I can't download it no matter what site I visit? Every attempt I make I'm sent to Microsoft store, 14 day free trial or step two (buy it)?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

It may be the version of Windows 10 that you have.

In the search bar type *winver* and press enter. It should give you an *About Windows *box. Does it show Windows in S mode?

You can also type *sysinfo* instead and the first line in the System Information box should show this also.


----------



## nickname1999 (Oct 8, 2019)

Couriant said:


> It may be the version of Windows 10 that you have.
> 
> In the search bar type *winver* and press enter. It should give you an *About Windows *box. Does it show Windows in S mode?
> 
> You can also type *sysinfo* instead and the first line in the System Information box should show this also.


Yes, it shows windows S mode


----------



## nickname1999 (Oct 8, 2019)

Yes, it shows windows S mode


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

nickname1999 said:


> Yes, it shows windows S mode


That's why. This means that Windows was set up as a 'secure mode', meaning that you can only download applications from Windows Store. It's designed with security in mind.

You can remove the S mode but you cannot put it back. https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/4456067/windows-10-switch-out-of-s-mode

I take it this machine is one of those machines with 32GB/64GB hard drive?


----------



## nickname1999 (Oct 8, 2019)

Couriant said:


> That's why. This means that Windows was set up as a 'secure mode', meaning that you can only download applications from Windows Store. It's designed with security in mind.
> 
> You can remove the S mode but you cannot put it back. https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/4456067/windows-10-switch-out-of-s-mode
> 
> I take it this machine is oI takne of those machines with 32GB/64GB hard drive?[/QUOTE





Couriant said:


> That's why. This means that Windows was set up as a 'secure mode', meaning that you can only download applications from Windows Store. It's designed with security in mind.
> 
> You can remove the S mode but you cannot put it back. https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/4456067/windows-10-switch-out-of-s-mode
> 
> I take it this machine is one of those machines with 32GB/64GB hard drive?


Thank you


----------



## nickname1999 (Oct 8, 2019)

What will


Couriant said:


> That's why. This means that Windows was set up as a 'secure mode', meaning that you can only download applications from Windows Store. It's designed with security in mind.
> 
> You can remove the S mode but you cannot put it back. https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/4456067/windows-10-switch-out-of-s-mode
> 
> I take it this machine is one of those machines with 32GB/64GB hard drive?





Couriant said:


> That's why. This means that Windows was set up as a 'secure mode', meaning that you can only download applications from Windows Store. It's designed with security in mind.
> 
> You can remove the S mode but you cannot put it back. https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/4456067/windows-10-switch-out-of-s-mode
> 
> I take it this machine is one of those machines with 32GB/64GB hard drive?


I switched out of S Mode to install Mpro on the link you provided and were charging me $99? What do you recommend I should switch to because I was stripped from my Anti virus protection?


----------



## nickname1999 (Oct 8, 2019)

I switched out of SMode to get Mpro on the link you provided. The pro software cost $99 and was stripped from my Anti Virus protection. What do you recommend I should get?


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Couriant said:


> I take it this machine is one of those machines with 32GB/64GB hard drive?


The wife just got herself a HP Windows 10 machine with 8 GB and 1 TB drive and had this S-Mode set.
We found the fix to remove the S-Mode and she is a real happy camper.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

DaveA said:


> The wife just got herself a HP Windows 10 machine with 8 GB and 1 TB drive and had this S-Mode set.
> We found the fix to remove the S-Mode and she is a real happy camper.


lol I guess it depends on the user. S-Mode is a sound idea... but probably not for more-than-average user.

So I wonder why we are seeing S-Mode being enabled... is this something new?


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

I see this the same as the Apple Store, puts more monies in their (MS and Apple) pockets.
And they MS and Apple must approve the app, control, control and more control!


----------

